# ASTROGLIDE!! I love my job...



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh my, oh my.  Some days I love my job.  At my hospital, all the pharmacists have to work one day every two weeks in our outpatient pharmacy.  Most of us hate it but I love it.  You can just shoot the breeze with people and most everyone is pretty cool.  I like helping people.

To the point... A lady called today and had a question.  She wouldn't talk to the technician so I got on the phone.  I had a hard time getting her to actually ask her question because she was embarrassed.  Told her that I've heard just about everything so nothing embarrasses me anymore.  She proceeds with her question. "What'll happen if someone eats Astroglide?"  I was a little taken aback and for a moment thought it was a prank call.  Finally told myself that she was too shy for it to be a prank.  Looked up info on Astroglide and it's not harmful.  Decided to have a little fun with her and said "well, it's mostly just water and glycerin... hot harmful but I wouldn't go and take a swig!"

LOL!  She actually started laughing and told me I was the coolest pharmacist she'd ever dealt with!  Made my day...


----------



## Teacakeanyone (Jul 28, 2009)

That's a really funny story! Doesn't that just have ingredients on the bottle? Haha. Maybe she threw her box away. And I agree - I'd be tickled if my pharmacist had responses like that, too.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 28, 2009)

LOL! Funny!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 28, 2009)

Astroglide martinis anyone?


----------



## nunu (Jul 28, 2009)

LOL...that's so funny!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 28, 2009)

lmao


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 28, 2009)

omgg thats too funny! your cute... good way to lighten up the mood!


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 28, 2009)

OMG! So funny! Love your username btw


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 28, 2009)

...I had to google Astroglide....lmao. 
.
.
.
I'm a winner.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 28, 2009)

Haha, that is so funny!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 28, 2009)

That was very cool of you.  Well done.  People get really embarrassed by things like that and it helps when you have someone who can put you at ease. 

On another note, who would want to eat it?  I mean, I am sure that she just meant what happens if you accidentally swallow it.  It's sweet but I wouldn't make a habit of ingesting it.  Ok.  That's all.  LOL


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jul 28, 2009)

These kinds of days really, really make up for the suck ones.


----------



## Nicala (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh man! That is HILARIOUS! I'd love to have you as my pharmacist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Astroglide martinis anyone?_

 
Over here!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Astroglide martinis anyone?_

 
LOL! Just go easy on them... you don't want the laxative effects! Kinda ruins the  buzz...


----------



## frocher (Jul 28, 2009)

.......


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey... it probably goes down smooth! 

My bf has wanted to introduce me as Dr. Girlfriend for some time now as he's a big fan of The Venture Brothers. When I came across your handle yesterday I just had to mention it to him! He laughed and said "awesome". He is, of course, also a fan of your avatar.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 29, 2009)

lol. Great story. People do some pretty...interesting things.


btw, your handle and avatar...insanely awesome. I love that show.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2009)

hee hee! bless her! very funny story - i think i'd have been pretty embarrassed myself!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Hey... it probably goes down smooth! 

My bf has wanted to introduce me as Dr. Girlfriend for some time now as he's a big fan of The Venture Brothers. When I came across your handle yesterday I just had to mention it to him! He laughed and said "awesome". He is, of course, also a fan of your avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL 
It's an awesome show.  My husband wanted us to either go as Henchman 21 and Dr_Girlfriend or Brock Samson and Molotov Cocktease for Halloween.  Sad to say neither of us has the body for that.

But to really geek out on it, I should have him introduce me as Dr/Mrs. The Monarch.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for being a *cool* pharmacist! There really aren't enough of you


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Thanks for being a *cool* pharmacist! There really aren't enough of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I just got back on this thread somehow and found your reply. It's been a rough day and you made me blush!


----------

